# ROSIE AND JOSIE WALES ADVENTURES



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is fine after the rat poison incident. She and her little buddy, Josie Wales the kitten, spent the weekend at the Vets while I traveled. I paid the assist also (in addition to the boarding fee) to play and brush Rosie while she was there. Seems that Rosie had the run of the Vet's office all weekend. They are in love with her. The groomer trimed Rosie's foot pads and gave her a sanitary cut on the real. All that is the good news.

Rosie learned how to come down the stairs over the weekend. I guess the other dogs laughed at her because she couldn't. So, the first thing she did after getting home yesterday was come down the stairs by herself. At least I don't have to bend over to pick her up anymore. But I had to order a gate for the office so that she wouldn't go down to the first floor and on out the door with someone. Since her pee-pads are upstairs at home, I didn't have any downstairs. this morning she jumped up on the ottoman and squated on the newspaper to poop. (really smaart if you think about it). But I grabbed her up and ran outside with her. Course the poop was already started and got all over her backside. I hurt my bad back and called the husband to come take her to the bathroom and give a butt bath. When I got straightened up and followed him, he had scissors in hand and was going to cut all of it out. Got there in the nick of time. What an ordeal, me hurting and trying to get him to wash the dog's butt. This from a man who always cleans up the grandchildren. Must be because Rosie is a girl. Anyway he finally got her clean once again.

Then Rosie and Josie spent the next hour torturing me as I was trying to get dressed for work. Seems that Rosie get Josie to get on the tables and push stuff off for her to play with. They got the toilet paper, husbands medicine bottles, my makeup, knick-knacks. You name it. They went from table to cabinet top. 

Then when we get home this afternoon, Rosie goes to poop in the grass and guess what--the **** sanitary cut doesn't work. Once again all of the poop stuck to that fine hair. Do you reckon it is the shampoo or conditioner that the groomer put on her. We were not having this problem before the sanitary cut. And, it looks real funny from the rear.

Now that her bottom is clean once again, the little angels are asleep on my bed. I dread when they get up.

Oh yes, my little bantie hen that was setting on 4 eggs had lost 2 of them while we were gone. The other hens (regular size) had broken them and pecked her pretty bad. I banned them from the chicken house. Told them I didn't care if a monster got them at night--they could live if they could. The two eggs should hatch the 4th of July if they didn't get shaken up to much. Until them the big hens have to roost in the bushes. My husband wanted to make chicken and dumplings out of them--but I couldn't go that far. The little hen looks like Rosie. She has a curled up tail, topknot and is white with black and grey speckles. The grandchildren think that she is a Havanese chicken. 

Well that is enough. I am going to take a nap with the sleeping angels.

Lucile


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Fun reading, thanks for sharing Rosie and Josie Wales' stories.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good to hear you're back home safe and so are the kids!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Would love to see photos of the Havanese chicken (plus that outlaw, Josie Wales)!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Been gone for a bit and wondered how Rosie did with the rat poison. So glad to hear all is well. Wow, life is NEVER dull at your house, is it? What a hoot your stories are!! Sounds like Rosie and Josie are quite the pair and I am sure there will be many more stories in the future!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

To quote a line for the movie of which Josie is named, "I endeavor to pursevere."


----------

